# HeliusFR & Fox DHX Air 5.0 sinnvoll?



## TeeWorks (3. Januar 2007)

Huhu Nicolai-peeps...

Und noch ein Helius Thread - glaub da kamma langsam n unterforum aufmachen  ...

..irgendwie hab ich mich ins HeliusFR verliebt   (hoffnungslos?) und wollte mal fragen, ob der DHX Air 5.0 mit dem Air-Hebel Sinn machen würde und ob dieser ab Werk einbaubar ist? (und natürlich den Aufpreis dazu ) ...bin mal gespannt ob ich in meiner Kalkulation unter 5kilo-euros bleibe  

...ah jo, noch ne frage, was gebt ihr so für eure babies aus? ...war schon ziemlich schockiert, als ich das erste mal das ergebnis meiner Berechnungen gesehen hab. Dabei sind das wirklich keine high-end-super-style-proll-komponenten (ala Syntace oder X.0 ). 

Tschööö
Flo


----------



## Falco Mille (4. Januar 2007)

Wir fahren gerade Versuche mit dem neuen Umlenkhebel und können hoffentlich bald Fakten liefern. Was auf alle Fälle gewiss ist: Mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer funktioniert das Helius mit dem originalen Umlenkhebel auf alle Fälle hervorragend.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (4. Januar 2007)

jep, gewiss is aber auch das mehrgewicht von nem halben kilo  ...dann drück ich euch mal die daumen, dass das ergebnis positiv überragend ausfällt *GG*

cheers
Flo


----------



## Splash (4. Januar 2007)

Bin auch mal auf Facts zum neuen Umlenkhebel gespannt. Was ist denn daran anders bzw wird auch eine Nachrüstung älterer (2005er) Helius FR möglich sein?


----------



## Hellblau (4. Januar 2007)

Hi,
fahre ein FR 05 mit DHX Air. 
Der Dämpfer wurde erst im Winter 06 geliefert, da er nicht lieferbar war.
Musste also ein halbes Jahr mit einem XFusion Dämpfer fahren.
Grundsätzlich bereue ich die Entscheidung für den DHX Air da mir der Stahlfederdämpfer besser gefallen hat.

Das richtige Setup zu finden ist auch nicht wirklich einfach .

Meine Hoffnung liegt in dem neuen Umlenkhebel.
Hoffe das der eine Verbesserung bringt.

gr


----------



## TeeWorks (5. Januar 2007)

..das mit dem setup is ja glaub ich eh bei dem dämpfer so ne sache  ...aber gut zu wissen, dass es auf jedenfall ohne den hebel nit so recht taugt, dann werd ich wohl doch erstmal nen Coil nehmen, falls ich mir den Rahmen überhaupt leisten kann 

Falco, kannst du uns nun etwas darüber sagen, ob der neue hebel ohne probleme nachrüstbar ist, damit man simpel von Coil auf Air umsteigen könnte? 

Grüße
Flo


----------



## Splash (5. Januar 2007)

Ich hab den DT Swiss HVR dran, dabei sicher noch ned das beste Setup gefunden - aber besser als der X-Fusion gefällts mir schon mal auf jeden Fall. Deswegen würde mich zur weiteren Optimierung auch ein anderer Umlenkhebel (siehe auch Fragestellung von mir oben) sehr interessieren.


----------



## Falco Mille (5. Januar 2007)

Wir versuchen, eine Kompatibilität bei den bisherigen Modellen zu erreichen. Ob es eine volle Kompatibilität, eine eingeschränkte oder gar keine geben wird, können wir leider erst sagen, wenn die Konstruktion abgeschlossen ist.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## TeeWorks (5. Januar 2007)

ah, werden evtl. auch die streben angepasst? ...vielen dank für die infos auf jedenfall schonmal! 

...hab gestern euren katalog in mich aufgesaugt, kompliment an Hoshi, sehr geiler style! 

Gruß
Flo


----------



## nationrider (5. Januar 2007)

nen freund von mir hat auch nen luftdämpfer in seinem
helius fr 2002 angetestet. er verbaute den rs pearl und
ist nach einigen touren wieder reumütig zum vanilla rc (ohne platform)
zurückgekehrt. er will evtl. auch auf den neuen ulh umrüsten...


----------



## gerry (7. Januar 2007)

Hellblau schrieb:


> Hi,
> fahre ein FR 05 mit DHX Air.
> Der Dämpfer wurde erst im Winter 06 geliefert, da er nicht lieferbar war.
> Musste also ein halbes Jahr mit einem XFusion Dämpfer fahren.
> ...



Hi,

meinem Freund ging/gehts genau so  aber er hat sich jetzt drann gewöhnt.

LG Gerry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (3. Juni 2007)

das thema muss ich nochmal aufwärmen:

fährt niemand ein helius fr mit nem air dämpfer? ich bin eigentlich auch am überlegen, ob ich da nicht ein paar gramm einsparen und einen luftdämpfer verbauen soll. mein rahmen ist ein 05er fr. 

hat jemand erfahrungen mit dieser oder einer ähnlichen kombination gemacht?
hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden: das helius fr ist mit dem gewöhnlichen umlenkhebel nicht luftdämpfer geeignet?

grussascha


----------



## WODAN (3. Juni 2007)

richtig schrieb:


> das thema muss ich nochmal aufwärmen:
> 
> fährt niemand ein helius fr mit nem air dämpfer? ich bin eigentlich auch am überlegen, ob ich da nicht ein paar gramm einsparen und einen luftdämpfer verbauen soll. mein rahmen ist ein 05er fr.
> 
> ...



Moin,

fahre nun seit 2 Wochen in meinem 2007er Helius FR einen Fox DHX5 Air (222mm Länge) mit dem normalen Umlenkhebel und bin sehr zufrieden. 
Konnte keine Schwächen bei dem Ansprechverhalten oder Ähnlichem feststellen.
"Korbinator" hier im Forum fährt die gleiche Kombination, allerdings einen 200mm DHX5 Air.

Gruß


----------



## roelant (3. Juni 2007)

Ich fahre ein 06er Helius FR mit DT Swiss 190L (200mm) mit normalen Umlenkhebel. Es funktioniert wirklich sehr gut. Ich habe es aber nie mit Stahlfederdämpfer probiert...


----------



## Korbinator (3. Juni 2007)

Servus,

wie WODAN schon bemerkte bin ich schon seit 1,5 Jahren mit dem 05er DHX Air in 200/57mm unterwegs und auch mit der Funktion sehr zufrieden. Leider hat mich der Dämpfer anfangs oft im Stich gelassen, was aber bei der ersten Serie heutzutage wohl zum guten Ton gehört.

Ich wüsste aber auch gerne mal, ob jemand aus eigener Erfahrung den Unterschied in Ansprechverhalten, Progression/Degression etc. der beiden Umlenkhebel kennt und die Erfahrung mit uns teilen möchte.

Gruß


----------



## geminixl (3. Juni 2007)

Hi,
ich fahre ein HeliusFR 2007 mit dem Fox DHX5.0 2006 in 222mm. Bin die ersten 2000km mit dem klassischem Umlenkhebel und seit März mit dem neuen "Luftdämpferhebel" unterwegs. Den Dämpfer fahre ich bis auf die Zugstufendämpfung in allen Einstellungen offen. Das ProPedal fahre ich offen oder geschlossen, dazwischen finde ich nichts brauchbares. Bin 210cm lang und 110kg leicht. Ach ja hab heute die 40000Hm überschritten mit dem Bike. Nutze dieses Bike als stabiler Tourer und Enduro, keine Drops >1m. 
Aufgrund eines Bandscheibenvorfalls brauche ich ein softes Fahrwerk.
Einzig in Finale habe ich die Progression von offen auf die mittlere Stellung reingedreht nachdem ich 2mal einen Durchschlag hatte auf dem DH vom Mt. Settepani herunter.

Mein Eindruck, der neue Hebel verringert das Losbrechmoment deutlich. Fühlt sich ein bisschen wie auf einem dh-bike an. Das Wippen im Wiegetritt und am Berg  hingegen hat sich nicht merklich erhöht. Die Progression scheint bei diesem Hebel geringer zu sein.

gruss aus der Pfalz


----------



## richtig (4. Juni 2007)

@geminixl: kannst du mal ein foto von dem neuen umlenkhebel schicken?
@falco: ist der hebel kompatibel mit älteren modellen?

danke
grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roelant (4. Juni 2007)

@richtig

Schau mal hier für ersten Antwort:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=271672&highlight=umlenkhebel 

Und hier für zweiten:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=264396&highlight=umlenkhebel


----------



## Falco Mille (4. Juni 2007)

Der neue Umlenkhebel ist bei allen Helius FR Modellen mit variabler, vorderer Dämpferaufnahme nachrüstbar.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## WW-Horst (7. Juni 2007)

Also: habe gerade in mein neues Helios FR 2007 einen Fox DHX Air 2007 mit neuem Umlenkhebekl eingebaut, Wiege 70 kg und fahre auch Drops bis 2 Meter mit dem Bike. Das Bike wiegt damit und mit einer Z1 150 m 16,5 kg.

Ertser Eindruck: huch, soft bei 100 psi, schon beim Raufsetzten eine Menge SAG bis 50 %. Also 150 PSI in die Druckklammer und 160 PSI in die Hauptkammer. 

Beim immer noch gutes Ansprechverhalten, beim Springen über meinen Versuchskicker wird der gesame Federweg ausgenutzt, jedoch kein Durchschlag. Also noch Druck in Hauptkammer auf 200 mm erhöht. Gleiches Ergebnis (!!!), jedoch nur noch 10 Prozent SAG. Also habe ich das Setup wieder auf 150 in der Hauptkammer und 140 in der Druckstufe geändert. Zur Vorsicht Hauptkammer ganz reingedreht, um die volle Progression zu haben.

Heute auf technisch schwerem Trail (bis S4) mit Stufen und Drops war das Hinterrad damit absolut unauffällig. Der Federweg wurde zwar vollständig genutzt, aber kein Durchschlag. Anfangs hat mich die Tatsache irritiert, daß beim Uphill der Dämpfer fast zu 80 Prozent eingefedert ist. Als überzeugter Stahlfederfahrer ist das schon komisch. Aber meine Zweifel wurden zerstreut. Mit dem Umlenkhebel scheint eine hohe aber linieare Kraft auf den Dämpfer zu wirken. Bin mal gespannt, wie der DHX 5.0 Air damit auf lange Sicht klar kommt. Ich kann mir jedoch nicht vorstellen, daß schwere Fahrer damit klar kommen, zumindest nicht im Freeridebereich.


----------



## WW-Horst (2. Juli 2007)

Moin,

ich möchte das Thema nochmals anschneiden: hat inzwischen sonst noch jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Fox DHX 5.0 Air mit Luftumlöenkhebel am Helios-FR gemacht. 
Würde mich brennend interessieren!


----------



## Falco Mille (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo Horst, Dein Bike heißt Helius, mit "u" ;-)

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Korbinator (4. Juli 2007)

Stimmt, Falcu hat Recht!


----------



## WW-Horst (6. Juli 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Hallo Horst, Dein Bike heißt Helius, mit "u" ;-)
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Hallo Falco: stimmt! Mea culpa! Und dabei kann ich mich noch nicht mal mit ´nem (spart 1 Buchstaben ) Vertipper rausreden  .

Scheint also außer mir niemand Erfahrung mit dem Fox Air 5.0 DHX am Helius (geht doch) zu haben. Wenn ja: bitte bitte posten!!


----------



## Korbinator (6. Juli 2007)

Moin,

ich habe schon Erfahrung mit dem DHX Air 5.0, aber halt nicht mit dem Luftdämpfer-Hebel. Jetzt kommt erstmal zum Vergleichstest ein DT-Swiss 190L dran, mal sehen, wie der mit dem normalen Umlenkhebel umgeht bzw. umgekehrt.

Gruß


----------



## ToBlind (10. Juli 2007)

@WW-Horst

habe seit Freitag auch ein Helius FR 07 mit DHX 5.0 Air + neuen Hebel. Am WE war ich das Radl auf der Bozener Gondelrunde einfahren. Ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach dem idealen Setup: wiege 85kg und mag eher einen straffen, progressiven Hinterbau. Teste im Moment verschiedene Varianten. Wie Du schon geschrieben hast, ist der Sag nicht einfach einzustellen. Schick mir doch eine PM falls Du an einem Erfahrungsaustausch interessiert bist.

Grüße
Marcus


----------



## WW-Horst (12. Juli 2007)

ToBlind schrieb:


> @WW-Horst
> 
> habe seit Freitag auch ein Helius FR 07 mit DHX 5.0 Air + neuen Hebel. Am WE war ich das Radl auf der Bozener Gondelrunde einfahren. Ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach dem idealen Setup: wiege 85kg und mag eher einen straffen, progressiven Hinterbau. Teste im Moment verschiedene Varianten. Wie Du schon geschrieben hast, ist der Sag nicht einfach einzustellen. Schick mir doch eine PM falls Du an einem Erfahrungsaustausch interessiert bist.
> 
> ...



Hallo Marcus,

gute Idee! Habe die PM gelesen und Dir meine E-Mail zum Tuningtalk per PM geschickt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WW-Horst (12. Juli 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Hallo Horst, Dein Bike heißt Helius, mit "u" ;-)
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Hallo Falco, 
noch ein bisschen Klug********n: 
Helios ist der griechiche Sonnengott  . 
Die Endung -os zeigt das männliche Geschlecht der Sonne an (anders als im Deutschen, wo sie, die Sonne, weiblichen Geschlechts ist). 
Mußte auf ein altsprachiges Gymnasium gehen. Mein Therapeut meint aber, daß ich das Trauma nach ca. 500 Sitzungen überwunden haben könnte 

CU
Horst

P.S. Der Toleranzbereich zwischen schön viel SAG und Durchschlagsicherheit ist bei der Kombi DHX 5.0 Air + neuer Umlenkhebel äußerst gering. 5 PSI mehr oder weniger geben den Ausschlag zum einen oder anderen Extrem. Ich habe mich jetzt bei 170 PSI und volle Progression gut eingependelt.


----------



## swabian (30. Juli 2007)

Hi,

funktioniert ein DHX Air Modell 06 an einem Helius FR 06 mit Luftumlenkwippen gut oder gibt es eine andere Empfehlung außer Pearl?

Ach ja, der Dämpfer misst 200mm und hat einen Hub von 57,5!
(könnte ich günstig bekommen)


----------



## swabian (30. Juli 2007)

Hi,

ich frag mal andersrum, wahrscheinlich spielt der Hub des DHX Air auch eine sehr große Rolle bei der Funktion!

Welcher DHX Air (Einbaulänge u. Hub) ist für das Helius FR die beste Lösung?


Wiege 80 KG und fahre meist schwierige Trails, kein Bikepark und keine großen Drops!

Wäre klasse, wenn Jemand eine Antwort hätte (oder einen anderen brauchbaren Luftdämpfer)!


----------



## fUEL (31. Juli 2007)

Moin, 
Ich fahre seit c 1 Jahr einen Dhx Air o5 mit dem normalen Umlenkhebel im FR und find den eigentlich bis auf den teuren Service gut.
Bekommen nun demnächst ein neues FR mit dem neuen Hebel und geb dann gerne mal Infos weiter inwieweit sich die beiden Hebel in der Praxis unterscheiden.


----------



## swabian (31. Juli 2007)

Welche Einbaulänge hat Dein Dämpfer?


----------



## geminixl (5. August 2007)

Ich war bis vorgestern der Meinung mein Helius FR von 2007 mit dem DHX Air Dämpfer und den neuen ASR Umlenkhebeln sei eine sehr gute Kombination. Dies habe ich auch weiter oben gepostet.
Diese Aussage bleibt gültig, jedoch ist der normale Hebel mit dem DHX Coil Dämpfer die deutlich deutlich deutlich besssere Kombination.
Seit Freitag fahre ich einen 241er DHX Coil Dämpfer mit 76mm Hub. Ich habe den Dämpfer in der 2ten Bohrung von oben befestigt und 175mm vertikalen Federweg (an der Hinterradachse gemessen mit Fat Albert 2.35) ohne Kollision. Die Linearität der Stahlfeder gegenüber dem Luftdämpfer ist deutlich spürbar und für mich positiv. Die geringere Federhärte aufgrund des längeren Hubs hat die "erfahrbare" Sensibilität verbessert. Das Hinterrad klebt am Boden und geht deutlich besser über Felsstufen und Baumstämme bergauf.
Aktuell musste ich den Dämpfer mit der Feder nach Vorne befestigen, sonst wäre in der benötigten Montageposition das Dämpfergehäuse mit den Befestigungslaschen kollidiert.
Ich habe die vordere Dämpferbefestigung so gewählt, dass der Winkel zwischen Sitzstrebe und Umlenkhebel wenn ich auf dem Bike sitze etwa 80° hat.
Was ist eure Meinung dazu?
gruss aus der Pfalz


----------



## Korbinator (5. August 2007)

Erstaunlich, wie unterschiedlich die subjektiven Erfahrungen doch sein können!

Ich bin im 2004er Helius FR auch den DHX Coil gefahren, direkt danach das 2007er mit DHX Air mit Standarthebel. Mit dem Coil war ich zwar bis auf ständige Defekte von der Funktion her zufrieden, ich fand aber auf Anhieb das Ansprechverhalten mit dem Air deutlich softer. Was mich natürlich erstaunte. Als aber auch mein Händler das subjektive Empfinden in genau dieselbe Richtung äusserte, fragte ich ihn nach dem Luftumlenkhebel. Den hatte er aber leider weder vorrätig, noch selbst bisher getestet.

Der Coil war bei mir aber auch noch öfter kaputt, als der Air danach. Und auch der war schon 2x unplanmässig bei Toxoholics. Vielleicht gibt´s einfach eine sehr große Serienstreuung bei den DHX´s, anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, daß ein Luftdämpfer mit Serienhebel besser funktionieren kann, als ein Stahlfederdämpfer frisch vom Service.

Zum Vergleich kann ich noch Folgendes beitragen:
Ich bin vor Kurzem 2 Wochen und 4 Touren lang den DT-Swiss 190L mit 55mm Hub gefahren, da der ja auch sehr gut mit dem Helius FR harmonieren soll. Kann ich im Vergleich mit dem DHX Air nicht bestätigen, da liegen Welten dazwischen. Der DT hat ein deutlich höheres Losbrechmoment, sackt dann durch, und wird dann plötzlich mega-progressiv. Der wird ggf. mit dem Luftdämpferhebel besser gehen, ist mir aber ein zu teures Experiment.

Der DT-Dämpfer steht übrigens daher wieder zum Verkauf. Wenn jemand erheblich Gewicht sparen will und den Luftdämpfer-Umlenkhebel schon hat, ist das sicher einen Versuch wert. Der Roelant hier im Forum ist ja wohl sehr zufrieden gewesen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## fUEL (6. August 2007)

swabian schrieb:


> Welche Einbaulänge hat Dein Dämpfer?


Einbaulänge ist 200mm

Gruß Frank


----------



## swabian (6. August 2007)

Hi,

danke mal für Einbaulänge, werd mal nen neuen Tread wegen Dämpfer eröffnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbedu (6. August 2007)

@ -Korbinator-
DHX Air in welcher Länge?
Gruß
mtbedu


----------



## Korbinator (6. August 2007)

Meine Dämpfer hatten der Vergleichbarkeit wegen alle 200mm Einbaulänge. Der DHX Air hat 57mm Hub, der DT-Swiss hat 55mm.

Gruß


----------



## swabian (6. August 2007)

Ja das mit der Einbaulänge, es wäre interessant, bei welchem Zustand das Helius FR am Besten fährt:
Maximaler Federweg bei größtmögl. Dämpferhub (grösser als 57mm)
Maximaler Federweg rausgekitzelt über Umlenkung (Luft oder Stahl) bei 57mm Dämpferhub 

Das wäre bestimmt Interessant, denn da gibts wahrscheinlich riesige Unterschiede, so wie es aussieht geht der Trend zu langhubigeren Dämpfern mit Federweg an der Umlenkwippe im 2. oder 3. Loch!


----------



## fUEL (6. August 2007)

swabian schrieb:


> Ja das mit der Einbaulänge, es wäre interessant, bei welchem Zustand das Helius FR am Besten fährt:
> Maximaler Federweg bei größtmögl. Dämpferhub (grösser als 57mm)
> Maximaler Federweg rausgekitzelt über Umlenkung (Luft oder Stahl) bei 57mm Dämpferhub
> 
> Das wäre bestimmt Interessant, denn da gibts wahrscheinlich riesige Unterschiede, so wie es aussieht geht der Trend zu langhubigeren Dämpfern mit Federweg an der Umlenkwippe im 2. oder 3. Loch!


 

Kann dazu nur sagen: Hatte nen HVR in 222 im Fr und der war sch...e, so ähnlicher Mist wie die Bedienung heut abend im Restaurant. 

Ein halbwegs erträgliches Setup war nur bei 50 % Sag möglich sonst ging das Teil so träge in Bewegung wie die Schnecke an der glatten Steigung.


----------



## WW-Horst (12. August 2007)

Hai,
ich hatte jetzt in Südtirol reichlich Testgelegenheit, jeden Tag 2-3 Abfahrten. Mit dem neuen Umlenkhebel + DHX Air 5.0 gutes Ansprechen, voller Federweg ausgenutzt. Zu Hause bin ich dann auf eine meiner Hausstrecken mit 2 höheren Drops: dort hat der Dämpfer dann die Grätsche gemacht. 

Einstellung war: Hauptkammer 175 PSI, Druckkammer 120 PSI, volle Progression, Plattform weitgehend offen.

Habe den Dämpdfer gestern einschicken lassen, bin mal auf die Reaktion gespannt. Vorerst weiter mit Lufumlenkhebel mit Stahlfederdämpfer Fox Vanilla .


----------



## roelant (12. August 2007)

Es tut mir leid für deinen Dämpfer.
Vielleicht kansst du uns deine Erfahrungen betriffend Stahlfederdämpfer VS Luftdämpfer mit neuer Umlenkhebel mitteilen?
Handelt es sich um ein Vanilla RC?
Grüsse
Roel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geminixl (12. August 2007)

Hi,
ich verfolge die aktuellen Threads zum Thema schon lange und experimentiere mit DHX 5 AIR in 216/63mm und DHX 5 Coil in 241/76mm.
Dazu meine Fragen an euch und Falko.
Ich habe bei mir den Winkel zwischen der Geraden der zwei Dämpferbefestigungsschrauben M8 (längsseitige Mittellinie durch den Dämpfer) und der Geraden zwischen dem Drehpunkt des Umlenkhebels am Oberrohr und der Dämpferbefestigungsschraube am Umlenkhebel gemessen. (Hab dazu einen Streifen Klebeband so auf den Dämpfer geklebt dass die Dämpfermittellinie mit der Längsseite des Klebebandes übereinstimmt und mit einem Geo-dreieck den Winkel zum Umlenkhebel bestimmt)
Das Ergebnis: Unbelasteter Zustand: 66 grad
         unter Fahrergewicht statisch: 80 grad (25% sag)
Ich hoffe dass dies auch der Anlenkwinkel ist ???

Wenn ich verscheidene Aussagen in Threads zur Dämpferbefestigung und Dämpferlänge richtig verstanden habe, gilt ein Anlenkwinkel von 80 grad als optimal. In welchen Zustand (belastet, unbelastet) wird der Anlenkwinkel bestimmt und angegeben? Welches ist der von Nicolai geplante Anlenkwinkel in welchem Zustand? Wie ist der oben von mir beschriebene Winkel bei euren Bikes??


----------



## roelant (12. August 2007)

Unbelastet 74.5 grad mit 222er Roco WC
Belastet: nicht gemessen aber mit ein bisschen Mathematik kannst du das schon berechnen... 28% Sag.


----------



## geminixl (13. August 2007)

@ roelant
unter der Annahme dass dein Dämpfer 63mm Hub hat, entspricht ein Sag von 28% =18mm. Dies verändert den Winkel von 74° unbelastet auf etwa 90° belastet. (in der obersten Einbauposition (max Federweg)). Eine Montageposition darunter sind es etwa 88°.

Wer kann mir seinen Winkel mit einem 200/57mm Dämpfer in werksseitiger Einbauposition (Nullposition) mitteilen??

gruss aus der Pfalz


----------



## roelant (14. August 2007)

Mein Dämpfer hat aber 70mm Hub... 222er Stahlfeder. Und ich muss es im 3. Loch von oben einbauen...


----------



## WODAN (14. August 2007)

Mal eine Frage nebenbei:
Fahrt Ihr auch mit Euren Bikes oder rechnet Ihr nur umher???


----------



## Korbinator (14. August 2007)

Meiner ist 200mm lang und meist im ersten oder zweiten Loch. Im Dritten habe ich noch nicht probiert. Der Winkel variiert deutlich und je nach Tagesform. Auf den Dämpfer trifft Dasselbe zu...


----------



## WODAN (14. August 2007)

Korbinator schrieb:


> Meiner ist 200mm lang und meist im ersten oder zweiten Loch. Im Dritten habe ich noch nicht probiert. Der Winkel variiert deutlich und je nach Tagesform. Auf den Dämpfer trifft Dasselbe zu...


----------



## fUEL (14. August 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage nebenbei:
> Fahrt Ihr auch mit Euren Bikes oder rechnet Ihr nur umher???


----------



## fUEL (14. August 2007)

Korbinator schrieb:


> Meiner ist 200mm lang und meist im ersten oder zweiten Loch. Im Dritten habe ich noch nicht probiert. Der Winkel variiert deutlich und je nach Tagesform. Auf den Dämpfer trifft Dasselbe zu...


----------



## ToBlind (14. August 2007)

Endlich konnte ich das DHX Air Setup für mein Helius FR07 mit neuer Anlenkung unter verschiedensten Bedingungen testen u.a.
- Bozen Trails "Gondelrunde"
- Lago di Garda u.a. 601, Bocca di Navene, etc. 
- Isar Trails
- Street bei mir ums Haus

Insgesamt spricht der Hinterbau super an bzw. ist letzendlich total unaufällig. Er vermittelt auch auf technischen Trails den Eindruck, dass immer ausreichend Reserven vorhanden sind. Touren bis 2000hm waren kein Problem, da mit und ohne Propedal das Wippen im grünen Bereich liegt. In Kombi mit der Lyrik Coil U-Turn ergibt sich so ein stimmiges Setup. 

Die Punkte, die Horst geschildert hat kann ich bestätigen. Konkret bedeutet das für mich: Wiege 85Kg und habe 25-30% Sag bei 240 - 260 psi (ProPedal komplett raus). 
Um etwas Progression für Sprünge und Drops zu bekommen habe ich im Moment 190 psi (also fast max) im Ausgleichsbehälter und bottom-out auf max. Ich würde mir trotzdem etwas mehr Progession wünschen, auch wenn ich im Moment keine Drops >1.5m angehe.

Bei technischen Spielereien und Drops ins Flat, z.B. Frontwheelie-Exit-Drop aus 0.5-1m Höhe und Landung auf dem Hinterrad, ist der Federweg schnell komplett aufgebraucht. Bei Drops ins Flat bis 1m hab ich es noch dennoch nicht geschafft den Dämpfer fühlbar durchschlagen zu lassen, auch bei bewusst harten Landungen auf dem Hinterrad. 

D.h. mit 80+kg könnte man sicher höhere Drops/Sprünge mit dem DHX Air angehen, solange die Landung sauber ist, Bikeparks mit geshapten Landehügeln etc. Wobei aus 1-1.5m springe ich auch noch mit meinem Trial-Bike ins Flat und wer die Technik drauf hat springt auch deutlich höhere Drops mit Hardtails. 

Resume: Für technische Trails bis S3 ist das Setup sehr angenehm. Gerade im S2 Bereich (z.B. oberer Teil des 601) bin ich selten so entspannt abgefahren. 
Für einen Bikeparkbesuch und zum Üben von höheren Drops werde ich mir aber definitiv einen alten X-Fusion Coil Dämpfer montieren, der bei mir noch rumliegt. Gerade zum Üben ist eine Sicherheitsreserve für mich einfach wichtig. Außerdem bleibt abzuwarten, ob der DHX Air Dämpfer mit dem aktuellen Setup auch länger mitspielt. 

Grüße
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martsch025 (14. August 2007)

Toller Beitrag!! 

martsch


----------



## Korbinator (14. August 2007)

martsch025 schrieb:


> Toller Beitrag!!
> 
> martsch



Stimmt! Und wenn ich bei dem Einen in der Signatur "Vinschgau / Südtirol", und bei dem Anderen "Bozen-Trails" und "Gardasee" lese, könnte ich gerade wieder mein Helius ins Auto werfen und über den Brenner fahren! Daß das dann auch noch garniert wird mit interessanten Infos, ist für einen Techi wie mich wiedermal der Beweis, daß der Beitritt zum Forum eine der besten Ideen der letzten Jahre war.

Die Kombi Helius FR mit dem normalen Hebel und dem DHX Air ist schon sehr gut. Ich wünschte, ich könnte hier in der Gegend (Rhein-Main-Gebiet) mal das Bike mit dem Luftumlenkhebel testen. Wenn einer was weis...

Viel Spaß weiterhin, es gibt immer was zum Testen und Optimieren...

Gruß


----------



## WW-Horst (15. August 2007)

roelant schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid für deinen Dämpfer.
> Vielleicht kansst du uns deine Erfahrungen betriffend Stahlfederdämpfer VS Luftdämpfer mit neuer Umlenkhebel mitteilen?
> Handelt es sich um ein Vanilla RC?
> Grüsse
> Roel



nee, kann ich noch nicht, da ich frustriert auf mein Rotwild RED mit viel Federweg und funktionierender Dämpfung umgestiegen bin. 

Ich sehe allerdings in einem Stahlfederdämpfer auch keinen Sinn, da ,wie der Kumpel aus München schon feststellen mußte, der neue Umlenkhebel kaum noch Progression des Dämpfers zuläßt. Und das betrifft auch die Stahlfeder. Der Fox DHX Air hat z.B. in einem Spezialiced sehr wohl noch eine Progression, das habe ich ausprobiert. Am Anfang dieses Themas, das ja hier und da krass abschweift, hatt ich ja schon gemutmaßt, daß der Dämpfer mit der Umlenkung ordentlich in die Zange genommen wird. Damit wird ja auch erzielt, daß er sehr gut anspricht und fast linear den gesamten Federweg nutzt. Aber die Reserven des Dämpfers werden (wahrscheinlich) auch schnell aufgebraucht. Das Problem hat ja auch das Liteville. Ich werde das natürlich noch mal testen. Sollte mir der Dämpfer wieder verrecken, werde ich aber sicher auf den konventionellen Hebel umrüsten.


----------



## ToBlind (17. August 2007)

Hallo Falco, 

zwei Fragen:
1. Gibt es bei Nicolai schon Analysen/Erfahrungen bzgl. Progression beim neuen Umlenkhebel? Ich werde morgen den Hebel mal mit div. Stahlfeder Setups testen. 

2. Was kostet eine Umrüstung auf den alten Hebel?

Grüße
Marcus


----------



## Falco Mille (21. August 2007)

Annalysen und Rechnmodelle geben wir nicht heraus. Erfahrungen gern. Meine persönliche Erfahrung: Ich bin das FR mit dem nachrüstbaren Umlenkhebel für Luftdämpfer ausgiebig testgefahren und kann ein besseres Ansprechverhalten bei Luftdämpfern (Pearl) bestätigen. Durchschläge habe ich keine gespürt. Aber auch mit den Nachrüsthebeln würde ich einen Stahlfederdämpfer vorziehen, weil mich noch kein Luftdämpfer von seiner Funktion restlos überzeugen konnte. Mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer wird der Nachrüst-Umlenkhebel richtig soft im Ansprechen, so wie ich es mag. Das leichte Wippen stört mich nicht und ein Dämpfer mit regelbarem Pro-Pedal stellt es ganz ab. Wer den Nachrüsthebel serienmäßig verbaut hat und zusätzlich den alten Originalhebel haben will zahlt incl. Lager, Schrauben, Deckel und Achsen ca. 200 EUR.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## WW-Horst (6. September 2007)

Moin,

mein Dämpfer DHX 5.0 Air ist wieder zurück, hat einen Luftkammerservice bekommen und funktioniert wieder. Habe sichterheitshalber das Set verändert: bei immer noch 70 kg Lebendgewicht 200 PSI in Hauptkammer und 130 PSI im Bottom out. Das ProPedal-System funktionert mit dem neuen Umlenkhebel (mit dem alten hab ich keine Erfahrung) auch in Maximalstellung übrigens nur im Sitzen. Beim Wiegetritt sackt die Fuhre voll ab. Aber wer braucht schon Wiegetritt...


----------

